
Iran switches from dollar to euro for official reporting currency (2018) - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-iran-currency-euro-idUSKBN1HP25W
======
shdh
Iraq did the same thing under Sadam.

------
1024core
Aha, this explains why the USG is going for regime change in Iran.

~~~
Fjolsvith
Yeah, as if all the instability in the region didn't have any bearing on it.

~~~
DyslexicAtheist
the timeline matters. pressure towards Iran was stepped up at this time.

~~~
Fjolsvith
I bet it has something to do with the CIA network operations blacksite
takedown there.

------
throwaway98121
Any country that’s moved off the USD has been labeled an axis of evil,
sanctioned, or bombed.

